# Is there a white goods engineer in the house?



## swee'pea99 (2 Mar 2020)

I'm trying to get at a leak in my Miele washing machine without having to take the entire casing off (which looks like a bit of a mare, best avoided if poss). The only thing in the way is the soap dispenser holder - not the actual dispenser, that comes out easily enough, but the casing it slides into:







There are two obvious clips/lugs holding it in place: towards the rear on the left, and the little round peg-with-a-hole at the front. There's also a couple of screws behind where the dispenser slides out:






...but with the screws out, it still feels quite firmly in place and not keen to go anywhere. I just wondered if anyone might know the secret spell, or whether it's just a kind of click-in affair, so with the screws out I just have to give it a good tug and all will be well.

I know it's a bit of a long shot, but CC's come up trumps so often, I thought what the hell..... 

Thanks for any advice/tips.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2020)

You'll have the hose connecting that to the drum. Usually limited movement, but the screw should be reachable from the side, long handle screwdriver.

Any sideways movement with the two screws out?


----------



## slowmotion (2 Mar 2020)

It's a bit of a long shot, but this might help you....

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7ku5kHflvE


Anyway, have a scratch around on YouTube. There's lots of good stuff on white goods.


----------



## Bazzer (2 Mar 2020)

What @classic33 said.
ISTR that when I took a Samsung apart last year, the pipe which connects the dispenser holder to the drum was remarkably rigid for a pipe which visually at least was flexible. Probably because of the shaking which takes place on the spin cycle, despite the springs and concrete dampening.


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Mar 2020)

Thanks all - stuff to look into in the morning.



classic33 said:


> You'll have the hose connecting that to the drum. Usually limited movement, but the screw should be reachable from the side, long handle screwdriver.
> 
> Any sideways movement with the two screws out?



Yeah, the hose to drum connector isn't going to be a problem. There's a bit of jiggle possible with the screws out, but it still feels as though it's quite happy where it is and will take some persuading that somewhere else would be a good place to be. One issue is age: it must be getting on for 20 years old now, and I'm nervy of brittleness in catches and clips.

Anyway, like I say, thanks all. I shall have another fettle on the morrer.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2020)

Is the piece in the slot, to the right, restricting movement?

The top plastic panel is usually removable on it's own. There's a screw visible on the left of the soap drawer.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> I am surprised you can still call them white goods in today's pc climate.


Down simply to the colour of paint & plastic used in their external construction. Much the same as the original reason, colour of paint used.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> Thanks all - stuff to look into in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The piece in the slot on the top, is it preventing the drawer moving back?


----------



## furball (3 Mar 2020)

Do you keep the washing machine in an outhouse and was the first picture taken a little while after the top was taken off?
The debris on top of the plastic tray are rodent dropping shape. Hopefully not.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Mar 2020)

What fo you need to get at? Mieles open at the front, like a door, so you may be able to get under the dispenser that way.


----------

